# Went to the pet shop



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

So as you know, Stormy will be leaving me soon  so I've been looking in to getting another bird. I was at the pet store buying more food for Stormy and I saw the most beautiful bird and instantly fell in love. He saw me and jumped down from his perch and kept trying to rub against me through the glass. He was so sweet, and if it wasn't for his $400 price tag, I would have taken him home right then and there. 
I don't know if it's a boy or a girl, but meet Linguinni! 
































When I tried to walk away he would cry. I've never heard a bird sound so devastated. The employee said Linguinni has been there for weeks and no one wants him. I'm heartbroken, I really felt a connection with him but my mom said no. 
Could anyone tell me the gender based on these pictures? And if he appears to be in good health? I'll work on trying to convince my mom, but I want to make sure everything is okay with him. And I want to learn more about green cheeks before I buy one, of course!
Edit: I feel like $400 is really expensive. Is this price typical for a green cheek? I'd rather get one for cheaper but I would really like this specific bird. I felt undeniably attached to him.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Little Linguinni is a cutie! 

From what I know, the only sure way to tell gender on this species of pet bird is through DNA testing.
You do well in researching on green cheek conures before making a decision.
There is a very steep learning curve between this species and budgies.

I hope Linguinni finds a great family where he will be cherished, well taken care of and happy!


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Linguinni had a friend too, who's name was Tortellini  he was pretty too but much more shy. I think Linguinni's cinnamon is what drew me to him. So unique and beautiful!
















I adore their names 
I hope they both find a perfect home soon  my heart hurts knowing they've been in the pet shop for weeks. Who wouldn't love such cute babies!?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Morgan,

In this area of the country, the price being asked for Linguinni is about average.

If the pet store is having trouble selling him/her, they may be willing to give you a discount on the price.

I'd do a great deal of research prior to making your decision to commit to the little parrot.
Greek Cheek Conures can live to be 20 years old.

Best wishes!*


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you! 
I probably won't adopt either of these birds, as much as I want to. I know that I'm not prepared enough for a green cheek. Maybe some day!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, Morgan, he's a cutie! I love conures, they're actually what got me back into Bird World giggle again. 

I do agree that they're very different from budgies, especially with their dietary and emotional needs, and will need a pretty large cage. 

Either way, I hope the sweetheart finds a loving home soon! I know how you feel--it always breaks my heart to see them all alone :upset:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It's easy to fall in love with the cuties I know ! I think breeders are about half that for normals or cinnamon. I would rather patronize a breeder, or responsible independent bird store rather than a big box pet store. 

Though they're actually smaller than a cockatiel, they generally aren't as easy going, and will definitely need to be trained. Although there is a learning curve from budgies, Green Cheeks are considered a good novice level parrot species. 

I have enough parrots so I can't get one  but these little guys are so precious it's very hard for me to resist temptation at the bird store I will admit.. I really want a gorgeous cinnamon-turquoise mutation .

You would need DNA testing to tell male or female for this species.


----------

